# Manufacturers packaging wrap



## Deucemoi (Mar 29, 2017)

The plastic wrap around some items cannot be opened
no matter how hard you try. The other day I bought an item
in a hard shell plastic. You could see the item through the
plastic. You cannot tear this plastic and nothing short of a
nuclear blast will open it. Do they package this to last forever?

I opened a cereal box of cheerios inside of which was a thin
plastic bag. I grasped opposite sides of the bag and pulled
and the bag exploded. I am still finding cheerios a week after.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 29, 2017)

I feel you pain, some times I have to reach for the steak knife or hunt down the scissors.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes,it happens to me also. A few years back when I worked for public health and visited people in their homes they would have boxes and cans lined up on the kitchen counter top for me to open because they were unable to do it. Sometimes I wonder if these people would have gone hungry if we hadn't come along to open these items for them. Even then I had trouble doing it. I suppose they do it to protect the items from being tampered with but there is a limit.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2017)

Agree! I have two pairs of  scissors in my kitchen in case anyone takes off with one pair. I can't function in the kitchen without them because I can't open a lot of things and refuse to stab myself with steak knives anymore.

Scissors and wooden clothes pins, since many of the "re-sealable" bags don't re- seal very well, or I just can't do it right. (Clothes pins cost much less than the colorful plastic bag closers.)


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2017)

I use the "spring" clothes pins also to close the bread package + other containers like potato chip bags.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2017)

Yep, Falcon, those are the ones!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 29, 2017)

I use the clips to reseal, opening cans and jars aren't a big issue for me, it's some bags and certain packaged food containers usually with a white plastic cover over it that you give me one heck of a time to lift the edge up, even the butter tubs have those sealed covers too.







There is a name for types of products




These are the worst






This was just funny


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks for those videos... ok, tin snips! I actually have them and will be digging them out of my tool box very soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2017)

I've had trouble opening those super hard bubble wrapped items for a long time, tried utility knives and now I just grab my big kitchen utility scissors.  Will keep the tin snips in mind, we have them in the garage.  The "easy open" packages seem to be the worst sometimes, not easy at all.  When I try to open a big bag of charcoal with the strip along the front that you're just supposed to pull to open the bag....I end up getting the scissors and cutting the top of the bag, so much for easy open.

I try to open some things carefully, just in case I have to return them to the store.  Sometimes it gets ugly no matter how careful I am, and I have to get out the tape if I want to return something, thankfully, that's not too often.

I have a bunch of those black and silver metal clips that they use in offices, and that's what I use for closing bags like chips, etc.  I've given up trying to pull apart plastic of Saltines, cookies or chips, just get out the scissors, less aggravating and less messy.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 29, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've had trouble opening those super hard bubble wrapped items for a long time, tried utility knives and now I just grab my big kitchen utility scissors.  Will keep the tin snips in mind, we have them in the garage.  The "easy open" packages seem to be the worst sometimes, not easy at all.  When I try to open a big bag of charcoal with the strip along the front that you're just supposed to pull to open the bag....I end up getting the scissors and cutting the top of the bag, so much for easy open.
> 
> I try to open some things carefully, just in case I have to return them to the store.  Sometimes it gets ugly no matter how careful I am, and I have to get out the tape if I want to return something, thankfully, that's not too often.
> 
> *I have a bunch of those black and silver metal clips that they use in offices, and that's what I use for closing bags like chips, etc*.  I've given up trying to pull apart plastic of Saltines, cookies or chips, just get out the scissors, less aggravating and less messy.



I've been using those a lot as well, I bought them for some craft projects, but, they came in handy for re-closing bags too.    You can get the mini ones and and larger ones, they're very useful.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2017)

I use those kitchen scissors  every day.  They'll cut almost anything.  They're the closest thing to tin snips.

Lets not even get into meds bottles that are "Child Proof"~~~~~~~~~~~  They're adult proof as well.

Those "To open,  Tear here."  containers are a joke;  I always just cut them open with the kitchen shears.

I miss the good old days.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 29, 2017)

April, I like the new paint can in your second video.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 29, 2017)

Those hard plastic shells are nuts, I'm afraid I'm gonna destroy the item in the process.....:shrug:


Yea, getting the pain meds bottle open with your painful, aching wrist and fingers...thanks a lot!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2017)

Great video!

If I was LD I would hire someone to open my packages, LOL!!!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 30, 2017)

I love LD, that was hilarious.


----------



## Lon (Mar 30, 2017)

Just today I struggled to open a hard plastic covering on a package of AAA Batteries.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2017)

So true!


----------



## debodun (Mar 30, 2017)

My big problem with opening containers is jar lids. Most of the time I can open it by upending the jar and trying to insert a table knife between the jar top and lid in various places around the top and wiggling the knife. This sometimes breaks the vacuum seal and makes it easier to open. My mom used to boil the jar tops in a sauce pan of water, but I'm concerned about the jar exploding using this method.


----------

